# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  GANADERIA Y TECNOLOGIA EM (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!!

## kscastaneda

Hola, les envio un file con esta novedosa tecnología japonesa que les sera de mucho beneficio. 
Revisen el file. 
Para compras en PERU contacten con : Nestor Moncada
Email : nesmoncas@me.com  Temas similares: TODO MAIZ x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! CAÑA DE AZUCAR x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! MANEJO DE PALTO x (Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.) !!! ARROZ ¿Innovamos? x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! MANEJO DEL CULTIVO DE PIÑA x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

----------


## kscastaneda

Aquí otro file muy interesante que encontre sobre el uso de los em en la ganadería. 
Se los recomiendo !!!. 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda.  *Manual para ganado y vaca lechera usando Microorganismos Efectivos*
Uso de los Microorganismos efectivos (EM) como Probiótico y para el tratamiento de desechos con el objetivo de mejorar la producción, controlar olores y procesar los residuos.  *Introducción:*
Para ser competitivo en los mercados locales, nacionales e internacionales, el productor ganadero moderno debe innovar constantemente y buscar nuevas herramientas y técnicas de producción. Nuestra empresa está introduciendo activamente el uso de los Microorganismos Efectivos (EM) como inoculante microbiano en granjas y en sitios de producción de ganado. La tecnología EM fue originalmente desarrollada en Okinawa, Japón en el año 1980 por el Dr. Teruo Higa, y desde entonces está siendo utilizada en más de 80 países. La utilización de los Microorganismos Efectivos encierra grandes posibilidades para los productores de cerdo y ganado. Este producto es económico, fácil de aplicar y produce resultados maravillosos en el control de olores. Como probiótico y en las áreas de manejo de desechos, sanidad y producción de abonos orgánicos, a partir de desechos animales. Existen varias formas de EM para diferentes aplicaciones. Para el uso en producción animal, incluida la ganadera, se utilizan normalmente el EM-A, y el EM-5 para tratamiento de desechos. Para aquellos productores de ganado que cultivan toda, o al menos una parte del alimento de sus animales, están disponibles el EM-A y el EM-5. Generalidades del uso de EM en la Producción Porcina: Existen varias formas en las que puede utilizarse el EM en aplicaciones: Como aditivo probiótico agregado al agua que beben los animales. Como aditivo incorporado al agua utilizada para la limpieza de las instalaciones. Como probiótico incorporado al alimento. Como tratamiento agregado al manejo de los desechos y las aguas negras. Como tratamiento para la producción de abono orgánico de alta calidad a partir de las deposiciones de los animales.
Se ha comprobado que los mejores resultados se obtienen cuando se aplican los cinco métodos de manera integral. De todas maneras se obtienen resultados positivos aún aplicando EM en una sola forma. Usualmente el operador decide en primera instancia utilizar el EM para el control de los olores producidos por las deposiciones, y luego va agregando los otros métodos gradualmente al sistema de producción.   *Beneficios en el Control de Olores:*
Uno de los grandes beneficios de incorporar EM en cualquier operación relacionada con ganado es la notable disminución de malos olores. Su uso en el tratamiento de residuos produce resultados maravillosos, reduciendo drásticamente los gases emitidos productores de malos olores. Utilizando EM en dos o más fases de la producción incrementa la efectividad del control de olores. La utilización en las cinco fases ha demostrado producir los mejores resultados para mantener lo malos olores bajo control. Utilización de EM en Ganado: El EM utilizado en la alimentación y en el suministro de agua de los animales ayuda a balancear la microflora en el tracto digestivo del animal. Los microorganismos benéficos contenidos en el EM incrementan la capacidad de utilización de los nutrientes, disminuyen el olor de las deposiciones, y mejoran la salud de los animales reduciendo el estrés producido por la exposición a gases tóxicos.   *EM-A en el agua de bebida:* La manera más sencilla de comenzar a utilizar la tecnología EM es a través de la utilización de EM-A como aditivo al agua que beben los animales. Cuando se utilizan cisternas o tanques para almacenamiento de agua, el EM-A puede incorporarse a los mismos calculando el volumen a añadir, y agregándolo en la proporción correcta. Los sistemas de inyección automáticos también pueden utilizarse para agregar EM-A al sistema de suministro de agua, permitiendo realizar la mezcla en un punto conveniente para el operador antes de la entrada de la línea de agua a las instalaciones. Parte o todo el sistema de agua puede tratarse de acuerdo a la conveniencia del operador. El agua tratada con EM-A ayuda a balancear la microflora en el tracto digestivo del animal. Los olores decrecen, la tasa de conversión de alimento se incrementa y la salud general del animal mejora. Debido a que toma algún tiempo para que la población microbiana intestinal cambie, no deben esperarse resultados instantáneos. Deberá esperarse un mínimo de uno o dos meses aplicando el producto de acuerdo a las instrucciones para comenzar a obtener los resultados producidos por este tipo de aplicación. La paciencia es importante pues el EM es un material vivo, y debe dársele el tiempo para que actúe en el tracto digestivo del animal.

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola hoy estuve en ASCOPE en la AGENCIA AGRARIA y con el presidente de la ASOCIACION DE GANADEROS, en resumen lo que hemos hecho es la activación y explicación de beneficios del uso de los microorganismos eficaces. 
Se dejo las siguientes recomendaciones : 
 BEBEDEROS : ganado toma agua directamente de la acequia, entonces se recomendó que en 20 litros de agua le ponga 1 taza de EM.1-Activado y les de antes
que los lleve a la acequía. La dosis normal es de 1 a 2 litros de EM.1-Activado para cada 1000 litros de agua que toman. 
 ALIMENTO : 2 a 4 litros de EM.1-Activado para cada 1000 kg de forraje u panca picada, que haga un tipo silo y allí le aplique. 
 CORRAL : como el ganado lo traen solo a dormir para por los campos, que riegue ligeramente el corral a las 5pm y luego aplique 2 litros de EM.1-Activado por cada
20 litros de agua. 
 (PROXIMA VISITA : VIERNES 19 NOVIEMBRE) 
Se reportarán los resultados.

----------

hugo alexander gomez herrera

----------


## medm80

estimado ingeniro CAstañeda
tengo un bio digestor tubular para producir biol con excremento de ganado vacuno, es un proceso anaerobico.  Es posible utilizar el EM para mejorar la calidad del BIOL y c+ómo mejoraria 
GRacias

----------


## kscastaneda

Fenomenal, en efecto puedes emplear EM; el principio se basa en que el EM procesa la materia organica por FERMENTACION transformandola en aminoacidos, enzimas, antibioticos, acidos orgánicos, etc. No tendrás problemas con olores ofensivos puesto que no se forman pues sigue otra ruta de descomposición. A parte de las sustancias bioactivas que te va producir y que van a repercutir de manera muy favorable para tus cultivos; va a disminuir la Conductividad eléctrica y concentración de sodio de tu BIOL. 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## danze

donde consigo el producto, o con quien me puedo contactar.....??????

----------


## kscastaneda

Estamos para servirnos los unos a los otros. 
Saludos y continúa visitando el foro, este 2012 muchas novedades por mi parte tambien.

----------

